# because photos aren't enough.....



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

A friend of mine sent this to me today, it's a clip of an email he got yesterday from who else? Safeguard. Ha !Ha! Ha! Have fun all you Safeguard junkies! 

Vendors,
You are receiving this email because you submit photos to us on the Android platform. Starting on Monday 12/14/15 you are going to need to start submitting video for the following situations on all initial services and initial secures.



1) All Debris

2) All roof assessments

3) If Mold or Water Damage


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> A friend of mine sent this to me today, it's a clip of an email he got yesterday from who else? Safeguard. Ha !Ha! Ha! Have fun all you Safeguard junkies!
> 
> Vendors,
> You are receiving this email because you submit photos to us on the Android platform. Starting on Monday 12/14/15 you are going to need to start submitting video for the following situations on all initial services and initial secures.
> ...


In the voice of Trump ... Those phone charges for video transfer are going to be HUGE!!!

But "alas" the SG Junkies will be so glad at the extra attention SG is going to give them.

Don't worry guys its just a minor bump in the long roads SG calls the new business model.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Saw that another place. I was LMFAO!!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I guess that means for all the Kleinoids a GoPro just became a writeoff.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm thinking body mounted cameras turned on as soon as you arrive on site and leave..of course you must buy the camera from a SG vendor..


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

will any vendor actually do this? Safeguard is just looking for more reasons not to pay it's vendors. How many times are the pics that we take taken in an order to make the pics look good, but we just went around to get the job done first? I do that all the time with grass cuts. My during pics are usually last.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> I guess that means for all the Kleinoids a GoPro just became a writeoff.


Just in time for Christmas! I don't even work for them, but I'll print the official message off and put it with my taxes. GoPro's and drones for everyone! lol!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Let's see, 5.5 gigs uploaded from a data plan phone on site or 9 5.5 gig jobs uploaded from your desktop on a night with bad internet. So many decisions...
Maybe MFS will start selling domains, webpages ie your log in @ safeguard.edu and cloud space for it's vendors at company store prices.
Bulk discounts on selfie sticks, hi capacity media cards and factory reconditioned Emerson/walgreen/chinese action cam knockoffs at name brand prices.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> . . .But "alas" the SG Junkies will be so glad at the extra attention SG is going to give them. . .


True dat!
This won't cause so much as a hiccup for the faithful.

_"Thank you sir, may I have another"_


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

safeguard dropout said:


> a friend of mine sent this to me today, it's a clip of an email he got yesterday from who else? Safeguard. Ha !ha! Ha! Have fun all you safeguard junkies!
> 
> Vendors,
> you are receiving this email because you submit photos to us on the android platform. Starting on monday 12/14/15 you are going to need to start submitting video for the following situations on all initial services and initial secures.
> ...


unreal


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

This comes as no surprise. In another post I said an adjuster was using drone flying company for roof inspections on foreclosed homes. I want to know what this company is?


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

safeguard dropout said:


> A friend of mine sent this to me today, it's a clip of an email he got yesterday from who else? Safeguard. Ha !Ha! Ha! Have fun all you Safeguard junkies!
> 
> Vendors,
> You are receiving this email because you submit photos to us on the Android platform. Starting on Monday 12/14/15 you are going to need to start submitting video for the following situations on all initial services and initial secures.
> ...


F**ck it - all that comes in my mind.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

So no recent updates. How is this working our for Screwguard???


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

mtmtnman said:


> So no recent updates. How is this working our for Screwguard???


There must have been a ton of push back on this. Apparently now they have dropped the requirement but it is an option if the contractor would like to use video....yea right.


----------

